# Maximum SD Card Capacity?



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

My wife just bought a Lumix FZ200, and I'll soon be getting Nikon D5200. The Lumix comes with a 16GB Sandisk SD card. We both intend to use our cameras in video mode from time to time. 
Any thoughts on whether it's wise to stick with this size card, or is it safe to use a 32GB size?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Either one is fine. I use 16GB for my Nikon D7000, cause I can't see myself putting like 32GB worth of photos on a card before downloading it, way too risky. 

More important that size, buy good cars, like Sandisk Extreme, not the regular Sandisk.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Fast memory only affects downloading to your computer, in most situation. I doubt anyone here shoot sports at 10 frames/sec for 10 seconds where you may run into overloading the buffer because it cannot write fast enough to the card. I use SanDisk CF Ultra CompactFlash 30MB/s 8GB $29.79 and not Lexar 16GB 1000x UDMA 7 CF Compact Flash Memory Cards ($70). I assume if you shoot video, you should get a 32Gb card.


----------

